# Church Plants in Manchester & Leeds



## Hamalas (May 12, 2015)

Many of you will know that I've been working with a Presbyterian church in Sheffield, England since August. I'll be finishing up my time soon and I fly back to the States on June 18th but I've been working on a few special projects before I go. One of the big ones has been to promote the work of church planting which the EPCEW is pursuing in Manchester and Leeds! I've just finished designing websites for both of those works. You can check those out here for Manchester: https://manchesterpc.wordpress.com/ and here for Leeds: https://leedspc.wordpress.com/

If you're in the area and would like to learn more or join one of the Bible studies please get in touch - we'd love to share more. If you're not nearby we would covet your prayers for the future of this work!


----------



## DCAF (May 14, 2015)

David Cross (former EPCEW minister in Chelmsford) preached at my church a few years ago. I helped look after him and got to heard a great deal about his ministry in the UK. I'm pleased to hear that there are two new church plants. Praise God for his work there.

Sorry if this has been discussed elsewhere, but can you tell me how the plants are doing as well as how the EPCEW is doing in general?


----------



## Hamalas (May 16, 2015)

Hi David! Thanks for asking. Yes, God has been very faithful to EPCEW over the years. Since David Cross's time the denomination has grown to include 18 established churches in England, Wales, Sweden, and even Germany! There are a number of church planting opportunities that are being pursued and others that are being considered for the future. God has blessed us with a real sense of unity in the Spirit as we look to recover Confessional Presbyterianism for the UK. It is still a (very) small denomination faced with a nation and culture that is in great spiritual need, but we do not despise the day of small things. Continued prayers for EPCEW would be appreciated! And if there are those who are interested in partnering with us feel free to get in touch with me.


----------

